# My Water Parameters



## spill50 (16 Jun 2012)

Hi all,

I've been having a look at my water report and not really sure what some of the levels should be for my CO2 injected  tank. Can someone take a look. Thanks.

Richard

Water hardness type: Very hard
Water hardness average: 141.75mg/l calcium
Calcium: 137.0000 mg Ca/l
Magnesium: 5.3925 mg Mg/l
Residual chlorine - free: 0.12 mg/l Cl2
Residual chlorine - total: 0.18 mg/l Cl2
Coliforms: 0 no/100ml
E-coli: 0 no/100ml
Aluminium: 6.449 µg Al/l
Colour: 0.78 mg/l Pt/Co Scale
Conductivity: 666.62 µS/cm
Fluoride: 0.112 mg F/l
pH (Hydrogen Ion Conc.): 7.20 pH Units
Iron: 8.24 µg Fe/l
Manganese: 2.12 µg Mn/l
Nitrate: 44.5005 mg NO3/l
Nitrite: 0.0093 mg NO2/l
Sodium: 20.33 mg Na/l
Turbidity: 0.120 NTU
Copper: 0.0289 mg Cu/l
Lead: 1.681 µg Pb/l
Ammonium(ammonia and ammonium ions): 0.0144 mg NH4/l
Mercury: 0.046 µg Hg/l
Nickel: 3.395 µg Ni/l
Nitrite/ Nitrate formula: 0.7772 mg/l
Total organic carbon: 0.734 mg C/l


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Jun 2012)

Hi,
    It looks like your water is hard. That's really the end of the analysis. Carry on with your tank. The only reason you would need to worry is if you intend to breed soft water fish. Instead of worrying about parameters, you'll need to worry about correct dosing procedures, the execution of your CO2 and flow distribution, as well as worrying about not not going over the top with lighting.

Cheers,


----------



## spill50 (16 Jun 2012)

Thanks, yeah I just wanted to check all was good. I've had problems with algae but I think I can put that down to flow.


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Jun 2012)

Yep, algae has nothing to do with municipal water parameters. It has only to do with how the tank is managed, flow being one of those managed items.

Cheers,


----------

